# 9W Parking area.



## Turbo302 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi,
I was wondering if anyone could recommend a good place to park if I wanted to ride 9w towards Bear Mountain? I'm coming in from Queens and prefer not to start in Jersey.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Turbo302 said:


> Hi,
> I was wondering if anyone could recommend a good place to park if I wanted to ride 9w towards Bear Mountain? I'm coming in from Queens and prefer not to start in Jersey.



Can you be more clear about not starting in NJ, considering 9W is in fact in NJ? DO you mean you want to ride across the bridge into Joisey?


----------



## Turbo302 (Jan 15, 2016)

I mean I want to park and ride on the NY side of 9w.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Turbo302 said:


> I mean I want to park and ride on the NY side of 9w.



Again, W=west side of the river. If you mean 9W north of Jersey in NY on the 'W'est side of the river. Tappan Zee to 9W south into Piermont via Ash St onto the View on the Hudson area is a mall with parking. Or in Nyack closer to the bridge possible...

I used to ride that way late 90s a lot. Not sure I am understanding exactly what you are asking truthfully...


----------



## Turbo302 (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks, this is what I was looking for.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Two choices, first is to park in Rockland Lake's lot which is free this time of year , second is to park along all those side streets along Nyack between Broadway and the Hudson River.


----------



## Turbo302 (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks for your response.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Huh. I never thought to start in Nyack. Nyack is my turnaround point on rides north of the city. There are days where I don't feel like doing the long ride, but don't want to just start from the bottom of the mountain. Will have to try this... though the best part of the ride there is below Nyack, north of it the roads are dicey.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Nyack can be a very interesting starting point for a ride. Makes a round trip to Bear Mountain a very manageable distance if a century is not your thing. Even a ride to Lake Welch is a lot shorter. You get the great destinations without some of the traffic associated with them.

I ride North of Nyack all the time and never thought of them as dicey. If you are referring to 9w itself, there are some very well known turn off points that avoids those sections with poor shoulders.


----------



## D&MsDad (Jul 17, 2007)

Lots of places. 

I wouldn't recommend parking on Oak Tree in Palisades, or in Palisades in general - narrow roads, militant (i.e. wealthy) residents.

Just past the Filling Station, on the right, there is a parking lot for Tallman State Park. It is small, fills up early.

Any quiet street in Sparkill (not Ferdon or Valentine, though). 

Parking lot behind Piermont Bicycle in Piermont.

Nyack streets, as mentioned above.

Rockland Lake, as mentioned above.



------------


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

I did this route last year a few times as I got ready for the GFNY... parking was easy.

https://www.strava.com/routes/2276262


----------

